# New tyres on allez elite



## cahoqopa (Jan 27, 2021)

I’m after some new tyres on my new bike it came with espoir elite 25mm. There ok but heavy and don’t roll very well. I’m in the process of buying gp5000 or the specialized s works turbo both tyres are about 300gram weight saving on the original ones that came with bike but I’m not to sure which one to get gp5000 or specialized turbo any thoughts ?


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

Either are good choices, IMHO.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Both are superior to what you have. But the GP5000 is all around a better tire than the Turbo.









Continental Grand Prix 5000 vs Specialized S-Works Turbo


Full side by side tire comparison: Continental Grand Prix 5000 vs Specialized S-Works Turbo. This page includes all data collected by our tests including all size measurements and rolling resistance and puncture resistance test results.




www.bicyclerollingresistance.com


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Neither. Look at the Vittoria Rubino Pros. Every bit as good the Contis, but less expensive because you're not paying for the Continental name. Good middle ground between fast, supple and puncture resistant:









Vittoria Rubino Pro G2.0 Clincher Tire - Components


Buy the Vittoria Rubino Pro G2.0 Clincher Tire online or shop all Components from Competitivecyclist.com.




www.competitivecyclist.com













Vittoria Rubino Pro Graphene 2.0 Folding Clincher Tyre


Vittoria Rubino Pro Graphene 2.0 Folding Clincher Tyre - Vittoria




www.bikebug.com


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Lombard said:


> Neither. Look at the Vittoria Rubino Pros. Every bit as good the Contis,


How are you defining 'good'?
It's not nearly as supple of a tire.









Continental Grand Prix 5000 vs Vittoria Rubino Pro G+ 2.0


Full side by side tire comparison: Continental Grand Prix 5000 vs Vittoria Rubino Pro G+ 2.0. This page includes all data collected by our tests including all size measurements and rolling resistance and puncture resistance test results.




www.bicyclerollingresistance.com


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Michelin, only way to fly!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

tlg said:


> How are you defining 'good'?
> It's not nearly as supple of a tire.
> 
> 
> ...


Splitting hairs. Do you really think you can feel 5 watts? Or should I say is 5 watts and 24g worth $20 per tire? Law of diminishing returns.

And I don't see anything here stating about the Rubinos being "not nearly as supple" as the GP5000's.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Lombard said:


> Splitting hairs. Do you really think you can feel 5 watts? Or should I say is 5 watts and 24g worth $20 per tire? Law of diminishing returns.
> 
> And I don't see anything here stating about the Rubinos being "not nearly as supple" as the GP5000's.


It's 5.7watts @ 100psi. (likely even more at lower pressure) That's a 35% reduction in rolling resistance. Pretty significant. That comes from the suppleness of the tire.

I don't ride on just one wheel. So it's 11.4 watts. 
On a 50mi bike ride, that is a savings of nearly 3.5 min @ 200w
And a savings of over 5min at 150w.

IMO, that's not every bit as good


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

tlg said:


> It's 5.7watts @ 100psi. (likely even more at lower pressure) That's a 35% reduction in rolling resistance. Pretty significant. That comes from the suppleness of the tire.
> 
> I don't ride on just one wheel. So it's 11.4 watts.
> On a 50mi bike ride, that is a savings of nearly 3.5 min @ 200w
> ...


Are you really fussing over 5 minutes per 50 miles? To put it a different way, what would be the difference in average speed?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Lombard said:


> Are you really fussing over 5 minutes per 50 miles?


I'm just pointing out the facts.

Anyone can determine what they consider 'good'.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I consider traction & control above watts.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I have ridden Specialized Turbos on one main bike and Conti GPs on another for years, both great. Try one, after they wear out try the other. Or as others point out, there are plenty of other choices.

Also stock tires are rarely great and whatever you get will likely be better, but if you are new to riding don't expect the difference to be mind-blowing.

Lastly, I think your math is wrong, you aren't going to get 300 grams less changing from Espoir Elites to S-Works Turbos, not even for both tires combined.

Espoir Elite 25s - ~270g per tire
S-Works Trubo 26s - ~240g per tire
Continental GP5000 25s - ~220g per tire


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

jetdog9 said:


> I have ridden Specialized Turbos on one main bike and Conti GPs on another for years, both great. Try one, after they wear out try the other. Or as others point out, there are plenty of other choices.
> 
> Also stock tires are rarely great and whatever you get will likely be better, but if you are new to riding don't expect the difference to be mind-blowing.
> 
> ...


As pointed out above, suppleness is just as, if not more important than weight. An uber light tire that feels like a garden hose will ride like [email protected]


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

I've no experience with tubeless tires. But if your Allez is a 2020 or newer, you might be able to put tubeless tires on your wheels. Someone else here will have to say if that would even be a realistic consideration.


----------

